# Installer un serveur Subversion



## SoniK (24 Septembre 2006)

Salut à tous !
Je voudrais installer un serveur subversion sur mon mac. J'ai installé les binaires de Martin Ott mais ensuite j'ai un soucis, quand j'essaie de faire le premier checkout depuis une machine distante par ssh j'obtient l'erreur suivante :
bash: line 1: svnserve: command not found
svn: Connection closed unexpectedly

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider ?


----------



## tatouille (1 Octobre 2006)

SoniK a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> Je voudrais installer un serveur subversion sur mon mac. J'ai installé les binaires de Martin Ott mais ensuite j'ai un soucis, quand j'essaie de faire le premier checkout depuis une machine distante par ssh j'obtient l'erreur suivante :
> bash: line 1: svnserve: command not found
> svn: Connection closed unexpectedly
> ...


 non personne cherche c'est la question à mille point de $PATH
avant d'essayer ssh apprend à utiliser une console nix*


----------



## molgow (3 Octobre 2006)

Ce que veux dire tatouille c'est que "bash: line 1: svnserve: command not found" veut dire que tu as soit :
- pas install&#233; les outils (dont svnserve) (mais on va &#233;carter cette possibilit&#233; par respect)
- pas d&#233;fini la variable $PATH correctement : et la d&#233;finir c'est le B.A-BA d'une console Unix


----------



## Eymerich (20 Octobre 2006)

Est tu certain que la distribution de Martin Ott inclut aussi le serveur subversion?

J'avais été intéressé par faire une installation du serveur il y a quelque mois et j'avais laissé tomer car dans cette distrib je n'avais trouvé que la partie client. Et je n'avais pas le temps, et malheureusement toujours pas, pour faire l'installation du serveur  à partir des sources.

Est-ce que quelqu'un connaîtrait sinon un hébergeur gratuit, ou très bon marché, qui supporte un serveur svn pour des projets privés?


----------



## maousse (21 Octobre 2006)

gratuit, tu ne trouveras jamais, ou tu me files le tuyau


----------



## Eymerich (21 Octobre 2006)

Il y a des hébergeurs gratuits surtout pour des projets ouverts open-source. Pour mes projets perso et universitaires ce n'est pas ce qui est adapté.

source: http://subversion.tigris.org/links.html

Sites that Offer Subversion Hosting

berlios.de: free hosting for open-source projects
http://www.berlios.de/

"The goal of BerliOS is to provide support for different interest groups in the area of Open Source Software (OSS). Our aim is to fulfil a neutral mediator function. The target groups of BerliOS are on one hand the developers and users of Open Source Software and on the other hand commercial manufacturers of OSS operating systems and applications as well as support companies."

ObjectWeb: open source middleware
http://www.objectweb.org/

"ObjectWeb is an international consortium fostering the development of open-source middleware for cutting-edge applications: EAI, e-business, clustering, grid computing, managed services and more." Their hosting software is GForge, with integrated Subversion support. See http://www.objectweb.org/phorum/read.php?f=49&i=37&t=37 for details.

CollabNet: commercial software development collaboration platform, with Subversion integration
http://www.collab.net/subversion/

"CollabNet Enterprise Edition (CEE) delivers a complete software development and collaboration platform, offered as a managed service, with full Subversion integration. CollabNet also offers Subversion On Demand, a hosted Subversion development environment, and Subversion support and training."

CVSDude: free and commercial Subversion hosting
http://www.cvsdude.org/

"CVSDude is a free CVS server and Subversion server. We provide cvs hosting and subversion hosting for software developers, software teams, graphic artists, project managers and the like. You can use your favourite software client to access our CVS and Subversion servers. Our basic or `free' service is limited but we do offer commercial upgrades..."

SourceHosting.net: commercial Subversion hosting
http://www.sourcehosting.net/

"SourceHosting.net provides fully-managed Subversion hosting, as well as Bugzilla and CVS hosting packages. Hourly, secure offsite backups are included in all of our hosting plans, and add-on tools such as WebSVN and CVSweb are available as well."

wush.net: commercial Subversion hosting
http://www.wush.net/

"We provide professional quality Subversion hosting for individuals and small businesses. Our plans include a suite of integrated software designed to complement Subversion."

svn-hosting.com: commercial Subversion hosting
http://www.svn-hosting.com/

"svn-hosting.com provides professional subversion hosting. We offer everything from small repositories to dedicated subversion servers to provide you a stable backend for your critical work."

ProjectLocker: commercial Subversion hosting
http://www.projectlocker.com/

"ProjectLocker offers professional Subversion hosting, as well as additional development process, project management, and collaboration tools."

Gna!: free hosting for Projects under a GPL-compatible license
https://gna.org/index.php

"Gna! project [is] a central point for development, distribution and maintenance of Libre Software (Free Software) projects."

OpenSVN.csie.org: appears to be a free Subversion hosting site, with Trac service available too.
https://opensvn.csie.org

[We couldn't find a good description on the site. If you find one, let us know.]

http://www.projxpert.com/: professional software project hosting site
http://www.projxpert.com/

DevGuard.com: commercial Subversion hosting
http://www.devguard.com/

"DevGuard.com offers commercial Subversion hosting for individuals and small businesses. Secure, encrypted data transfer, fast network access, easy to use web admin interface."

AVLUX Solutions: commercial Subversion hosting
http://www.avlux.net/

"full-service" web hosting, including (among other things) Subversion repositories and WebSVN.

GeekISP: commercial Subversion hosting
http://www.geekisp.com/

"GeekISP includes CVS and SVN repositories with all accounts."

TextDrive: commercial Subversion hosting
http://textdrive.com/

Repository hosting services, from shared hosting to fully managed dedicated server clusters.

Labyrinth Data Services: commercial Subversion hosting
http://www.labyrinthdata.net.au/

Australian-based Linux shell accounts and web hosting; unlimited subversion repositories with all accounts.

SourceForge.net: no-charge hosting for open-source projects
http://sourceforge.net/

Probably the largest open source project hosting site on the Net.

hosted-projects.com: commercial Subversion hosting
http://www.hosted-projects.com

hosted-projects.com is a company specialized in web hosting services for software project teams offering the Subversion revision control system coupled with project and issue management software like Trac and Bugzilla.

google.com: free Subversion hosting for open source projects
http://code.google.com/hosting/

"Our new hosting service offers a collaborative development environment that includes: project workspaces with simple membership controls; version control via Subversion; issue tracking; mailing lists at groups.google.com."

myVersionControl.com: Subversion Hosting and Project Management
http://www.myversioncontrol.com/

Commercial Subversion hosting, integrated with other project management services


----------



## Delphine (6 Juillet 2008)

Eymerich a dit:


> Est tu certain que la distribution de Martin Ott inclut aussi le serveur subversion?
> 
> J'avais été intéressé par faire une installation du serveur il y a quelque mois et j'avais laissé tomer car dans cette distrib je n'avais trouvé que la partie client. Et je n'avais pas le temps, et malheureusement toujours pas, pour faire l'installation du serveur  à partir des sources.



je déterre ce post pour signaler ce lien qui pourrait intéresser les gens qui se posent toujours la question

http://developer.apple.com/tools/subversionxcode.html


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Juillet 2008)

alors j'en profite pour balancer un second lien :
http://www.travailleursduweb.com/2008/07/08/installer-subversion-avec-acces-web.html


----------



## sonique (16 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,
juste pour vous informer qu'il existe un package tout fait qui s'intall au dessus de MAMP (www.mamp.info) et qui permet d'installer Subversion (svn), Trac et python en quelques cliques. idéal pour déployer un environement de versionning sur mac !

bonne journée
Cédric


c'est ici : http://sonique54.free.fr/svn4mamp/


----------

